# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Is Barron autistic?

## DBCooper

I'm not into every other kid being autistic and honestly, I know precious little about it. For that reason, I don't want to comment on possible autism, and I also feel for the kid and think kids should most definitely be left alone. But considering Melania and Barron will stay at Trump Tower at least until he finishes school, this kinda adds fuel to the flame. 

I certainly don't intend for this video to be a negative of Barron. I have great sympathy for him, autistic or not. But goodness, Melania is exceptionally protective, and Donald has addressed autism. Sure makes for wondering. 

Again, and I can't stress this enough: I don't want this to be a negative. I just want to understand.

----------

Big Bird (11-20-2016),miss9ball (11-21-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

There are countless websites concerning autism. 
Why even bring this up here? We aren't  doctors or sociologist.(well some of us are. Lol) 

i dont understand why you say you don't want to comment on it,  but iniate a whole thread about it. 
It smells like a shit-stirring thread.

----------

Crunch (11-28-2016),Daily Bread (11-21-2016),Dana (11-20-2016),Jeffrey (11-21-2016),Madison (11-20-2016),memesofine (11-21-2016),Quark (11-20-2016),samspade (11-21-2016),Sled Dog (11-21-2016)

----------


## sooda

I didn't think the boy was rude, I thought he seemed sad or tired..

Perhaps he is autistic.

----------


## Jen

Whether or not Baron is autistic it doesn't matter............ those who are mocking him are reprehensible. Deploribles of the worst kind.  We have always stayed away from smearing the young children of our presidents and we need to shame those who are doing it now - on social media or anywhere.  Shame anyone who talks about him in any way.   :Angry20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2016),Dana (11-20-2016),gregonejeep (11-21-2016),Madison (11-20-2016),memesofine (11-21-2016),miss9ball (11-21-2016),OldSchool (11-21-2016),potlatch (11-21-2016),Puzzling Evidence (11-20-2016),Quark (11-20-2016),QuaseMarco (11-23-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

He's a pretty child. In the mean time, Hillary is starting to look like Soros. Odd, that  :Thinking:

----------

Big Bird (11-20-2016),Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2016),Daily Bread (11-21-2016),Jen (11-20-2016),Knightkore (11-21-2016),Madison (11-20-2016),potlatch (11-21-2016),Quark (11-20-2016),QuaseMarco (11-23-2016)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

I'm autistic and so is my son. I really hope no one is mocking this kid for this. How sad.

----------

Big Bird (11-20-2016),Big Dummy (11-20-2016),Dana (11-20-2016),memesofine (11-21-2016)

----------


## Jim Scott

Barron Trump is probably not autistic.  His bored visage as his father declared his election victory in the wee hours was likely simple fatigue.  The boy (age 10) should have been in bed but I suspect President-elect Trump wanted his young son to be part of an historic moment.  I can't blame him.   

I suspect the question of Barron Trump possibly being 'on the autism scale' will not soon go away if the leftist media can help it.  However, if Barron Trump actually is in any measure autistic, I am confident his father will not attempt to hide the fact, which would be almost impossible, anyway.  Still, a bored look at 3 A.M. on a ten-year-old boy and his mother's protectiveness are hardly evidence of autism.  

Frankly, this is not a subject that interests me but I thought the question deserved a response.

*Jim*

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2016),Dana (11-20-2016),gregonejeep (11-21-2016),Madison (11-20-2016),Matt (11-21-2016),memesofine (11-21-2016),MrMike (11-20-2016),potlatch (11-21-2016),Quark (11-20-2016),QuaseMarco (11-23-2016),samspade (11-21-2016)

----------


## John123

I'm not really sure how this matters whatsoever. lol

----------

Dana (11-20-2016),Puzzling Evidence (11-20-2016),Quark (11-20-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

If he's autistic then he's been placed in a loving family who can take very good care of him.

----------

Big Bird (11-21-2016),Big Dummy (11-20-2016),Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2016),Dana (11-20-2016),potlatch (11-21-2016),Quark (11-20-2016),QuaseMarco (11-23-2016),Rickity Plumber (11-21-2016),samspade (11-21-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I didn't think the boy was rude, I thought he seemed sad or tired..
> 
> Perhaps he is autistic.


You spent all day bashing trump kids, calling them creepy. 
You sink to a new low here. I've lost all respect for you. 
No opportune trump degradation escapes you. Not even a ten year old boy.

----------

Big Bird (11-21-2016),Big Dummy (11-20-2016),Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2016),Daily Bread (11-21-2016),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (11-21-2016),Jen (11-21-2016),Madison (11-20-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> While I believe the OP to be utter bullshit, do Republicans actually expect Democrats to be of any help after all the opposition and nastiness that they showered Obama with? You have got to be kidding.


Rodents only help to destroy, they're useless when the adults take over and want to rebuild what the Rodents wrecked.

What I hope for, but don't expect, is for Bitch McConnell to force rules through the Senate ending the filibuster, at least for presidential appointments, and hopefully for everything.

What I hope for, in short, is for the Republicans in the Senate to kick that fuckwad Schumer in the balls, then kneecap him, and while he's writhing on the floor, to kick him so hard his kidney's bleed and his nose is broken.

The Rodents need to learn something that you clearly haven't learned yet, either:

Elections have consequences, you people lost, and Donald Trump is going to be President.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Jim Scott (11-22-2016),Madison (11-22-2016),MrMike (11-22-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

I just saw this thread.. I did notice his behaviors. I worked with children with autism and Aspergers for a long time. It is definitely possible that he is, especially the hand clapping. But the bright side is that if he can mimic behaviors that closely and understand when to perform them, his autism is relatively mild. Also, he looks directly at people's faces, which is not a possibility for kids with moderate to severe diagnoses. If he is on the spectrum, it mild enough to be Aspergers and is probably just social awkwardness, based on the behaviors he has displayed so far. And typically with a child like that, a lot of times there is some intellectual level where they excel. He's probably off the charts in math or something else. He should be fine. But I'd have to hear him speak.

Also, now that I've seen this I understand why Melania is staying in New York for the time being. For a child like that social integration is the most important thing and so he should definitely remain with his class and I understand why she's staying there.

----------

Big Dummy (11-22-2016),memesofine (11-21-2016),MrMike (11-22-2016)

----------


## memesofine

> Rodents only help to destroy, they're useless when the adults take over and want to rebuild what the Rodents wrecked.
> 
>   What I hope for, but don't expect, is for Bitch McConnell to force rules through the Senate ending the filibuster, at least for presidential appointments, and hopefully for everything.
> 
>   What I hope for, in short, is for the Republicans in the Senate to kick that fuckwad Schumer in the balls, then kneecap him, and while he's writhing on the floor, to kick him so hard his kidney's bleed and his nose is broken.
> 
>   The Rodents need to learn something that you clearly haven't learned yet, either:
> 
>   Elections have consequences, you people lost, and Donald Trump is going to be President.


 Lol!!
 I'd pay to see that one with that scumbag Schumer. That would be for me the best Christmas present, EVA

----------

Big Dummy (11-22-2016),MrMike (11-22-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> Aren't you astonished the Republicans won the Presidency? why do you think that is? Possibly the people got tired of all the nasty hate for eight years of the Democrat party and their supporters?


They should remember that jobless people have a lot of time on their hands to observe the actions of others.

----------

gregonejeep (11-22-2016),memesofine (11-22-2016),MrMike (11-22-2016)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> ...while pretending to _care_ ...more than ANYbody else; especially those Right Wing Nutbirds.
> THAT is what makes them so 'bottom of the barrel.'  What's galling is them sitting there pretending to be astonished that people see right straight through their transparency.


Yes, like how worried we all were that Hillary was gravely ill. Lol.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Rodents only help to destroy, they're useless when the adults take over and want to rebuild what the Rodents wrecked.
> 
> What I hope for, but don't expect, is for Bitch McConnell to force rules through the Senate ending the filibuster, at least for presidential appointments, and hopefully for everything.
> 
> What I hope for, in short, is for the Republicans in the Senate to kick that fuckwad Schumer in the balls, then kneecap him, and while he's writhing on the floor, to kick him so hard his kidney's bleed and his nose is broken.
> 
> The Rodents need to learn something that you clearly haven't learned yet, either:
> 
> Elections have consequences, you people lost, and Donald Trump is going to be President.


I have no clue what you are saying. That's most of the time, too.

----------


## Knightkore

> Yes, like how worried we all were that Hillary was gravely ill. Lol.


What do you mean WAS?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> What do you mean WAS?


Dude, seriously.....she ain't running anymore. You can stop now.

----------


## Knightkore

> Dude, seriously.....she ain't running anymore. You can stop now.


Nope.  What was it that Cobra Kai said in the Karate Kid?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Nope.  What was it that Cobra Kai said in the Karate Kid?


He said wax your own fucking car.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Dude, seriously.....she ain't running anymore. You can stop now.


You're the one pushing her cart...still.  :Dontknow:

----------

Big Dummy (11-22-2016)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> You're the one pushing her cart...still.


WTF are you talking about? I never was on Hillary's side, now or at any time before the election. I voted for Trump, I'm defending his decision to not have her investigated. Stop with the stupid investigations already.

----------


## Big Dummy

> WTF are you talking about? I never was on Hillary's side, now or at any time before the election. I voted for Trump, I'm defending his decision to not have her investigated. Stop with the stupid investigations already.


Spoken like a career criminal.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Dude, seriously.....she ain't running anymore. You can stop now.



So you're claiming HIllary is going to stop faking her epileptic fits and her mini-strokes now that she lost ( :Smiley ROFLMAO: ) the election ( :Smiley ROFLMAO: )?

Where's you evidence that she was faking it?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Spoken like a career criminal.


I don't give a shit what you think.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> So you're claiming HIllary is going to stop faking her epileptic fits and her mini-strokes now that she lost () the election ()?
> 
> Where's you evidence that she was faking it?


I have to prove that Hillary WASNT faking her unverified epileptic seizures? Is that like a double loaded question?

----------


## Sled Dog

> I have to prove that Hillary WASNT faking her unverified epileptic seizures? Is that like a double loaded question?


She obviously was having epileptic fits or mini-strokes.

Since her physical actions were seen by me (and millions of others) on video, you're claiming she was faking them.  You're not going to try to deny they happened, are you?   That would be a most disgusting lie.

So, yeah, you're going to have to prove she's stopped faking them.

Otherwise, they were real (which they were) and your position on the issue is one of professional denial.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> She obviously was having epileptic fits or mini-strokes.
> 
> Since her physical actions were seen by me (and millions of others) on video, you're claiming she was faking them.  You're not going to try to deny they happened, are you?   That would be a most disgusting lie.
> 
> So, yeah, you're going to have to prove she's stopped faking them.
> 
> Otherwise, they were real (which they were) and your position on the issue is one of professional denial.


So, you're a fucking doctor now, as well?

I don't have to prove shit there, Doogie.....you are the one making the claim that she's sick, fucking prove it.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> WTF are you talking about? I never was on Hillary's side, now or at any time before the election. I voted for Trump, I'm defending his decision to not have her investigated. Stop with the stupid investigations already.


This post is exactly what I mean.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> You spent all day bashing trump kids, calling them creepy. 
> You sink to a new low here. I've lost all respect for you. 
> No opportune trump degradation escapes you. Not even a ten year old boy.


What do you want from a typical Lib/Dem/Prog paid poster.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> So you're claiming HIllary is going to stop faking her epileptic fits and her mini-strokes now that she lost () the election ()?
> 
> Where's you evidence that she was faking it?


She was mocking spastic people.

----------


## Sled Dog

> So, you're a fucking doctor now, as well?


No.

I'm rational.

She either had them, or was faking them.   An "OR" gate.

YOU claim she wasn't having them.

That means you believe she was faking them.

You never learned logic?





> I don't have to prove shit there, Doogie.


You just proved that you can't handle the truth.

Which is what I was trolling you for.

Thanks for playing.

Thanks for losing.

Remember, Donald Trump is going to be President! :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

